

TwitchTV Launches iPhone App  - mjdipietro
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/26/justin-tv-brings-live-streamed-video-gaming-portal-twitchtv-to-the-iphone/
Justin.TV's gaming site comes to the iPhone. Via TechCrunch...
======
baddox
Just like the Justin.tv app, I really wish they would have an iPad app. I
wouldn't even care if the interface was just a blown up version of the
iPhone's, I just want full-resolution video on my iPad.

~~~
mjdipietro
iPad and Android coming soon!

------
RussRomStanBety
I love that TwitchTV is following in the footsteps of Youtube. Giving
streamers a partnership option is brilliant
(<http://www.twitch.tv/partner/signup>). It's simple, not a lot of strings
unlike the JTV Producers Program.

------
ROFISH
I wish the J.TV app was free. I would love to do wireless recording!

